
“Ghost Houses” Haunt a Rapidly Aging Japan - ecliptik
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/japanese-ghost-houses
======
hindsightbias
Youtuber covers process, costs, risks, regulations, financing an Akiya house:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwRjO3kHxU4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwRjO3kHxU4)

